# Pool Filter Gravel/Sand.



## GHNelson (28 Feb 2010)

Hi Planters
Ive been looking for Silica gravel/sand thats used in a swimming pool filters for ages.
Its golden in colour and about 2mm/3mm in grain size,i would like to get a hold of this for a nano set up.
I think George Farmer used something similar for one of his set-ups, but i cant find the post.
Any info would be appreciated.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Feb 2010)

Hoggie

Is this what you are after
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1403&p=14853&hilit=silica#p14853
Regards
Paul.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Feb 2010)

Hi Paul
That is the substrate I'm after, but they don't ever have it in stock whenever I'm in a Maidenhead Aquatics.
Which is a pain I only need about  7 to 8kg.
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Feb 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi Paul
> That is the substrate I'm after, but they don't ever have it in stock whenever I'm in a Maidenhead Aquatics.
> Which is a pain I only need about  7 to 8kg.
> hoggie



Hoggie

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... utxmHCpUaQ

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... wMiNfY_4Iw

Hope this helps

Regards
paul.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Feb 2010)

Hi Paul
Not quite what I'm looking for.
Something more like this 
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/unipac- ... -2831.html
But brighter/golden in colour.
cheers anyway.
Still want that nano drop checker lol.
hoggie


----------



## amy4342 (28 Feb 2010)

Hi Hoggie
I've had the same problem. Different Maidenhead Aquatics stock different unipac products, so you could try ringing different stores to see which ones have it in. My local one ordered it in for me, but that could be because me and all the staff are on a first name basis  . Worth a try.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Mar 2010)

Hi Amy
Thats what i may have to do,thanks anyway.
hoggie


----------

